# New Purple Power or Aurora Indica from Nirvana



## G_48911 (Apr 25, 2008)

whats the scoop on these,i've done a search but didnt get much for opinions on the strains. the purple power plant when finished looks beautiful but is it as good as it looks? I'd apreciate some input,i want to grow one or the other but i'm having trouble making up my mind. Thanks-G_48911


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 25, 2008)

I have not grown purple power but I have aurora indica growing right now and smoking it for a couple of weeks. I have to say aurora indica is a potent high that I recommend. It can really stone an old time stoner like me who smokes all day every day. There are a few grow journals of aurora indica and they all seem to really enjoy it. I just made some more seeds for the future and friends.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 26, 2008)

ive seen a few aurora grows some turn nice pink and purp color and the trich production is amazing great hash plant it would be my pick very narcotic if you let it mature


----------



## POTUS (Apr 26, 2008)

Of all the strains I've grown in the last 40 years, Aurora Indica harvested at 50/50 cloudy/amber is the strongest weed I've ever smoked.

I have some now that's been cured very slowly for just over a year. The stuff gets better and better. One hit is awesome.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 26, 2008)

how is that plant as far as genetics..how many females do you guys usually get out of a pack of 10 from nirvana? (i'll probaby just order from seedboutique.com,i know that if i use the link on the forum it helps out the forum but if i can save almost 50% then i'd rather go that route.i will need that extra money for investing in some supplys..although after i get one good harvest,i will then have everything i need and i will beable to pay the extra amount to help out the forum we all enjoy and love) anyways,thank you so much for your guy's input.i appreciate it.


----------



## POTUS (Apr 27, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> how many females do you guys usually get out of a pack of 10 from nirvana?


 
On my last batch of Aurora, I had 10 for 10 females from Nirvana.

I would have been happy with one from 10. I use clones. I only need one female.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 27, 2008)

I planted 2 seeds and got one male and one female. I was hoping for one of each so I could make my own seeds. As soon as the male showed I put it back under veg light and let it mature enough to collect pollen. I have a clone that I seeded along with all of my other clones in flower. I don't want to have to buy the same seeds twice. I saved some pollen for mixing with other strains.


----------



## amfex420 (Apr 28, 2008)

(This apply's to anyone who posted) Did any of you do your grows with these strains outdoor's? If so how did it go? how much did they yeild? Thanks


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 29, 2008)

Never tried PPP. I'm growing an Aur Ind from WeedFarmer. I vegged 4 wks from seed and and put it in 12/12 10 days ago. It showed flower in 3 days and now has buds all over that look like daisies about to explode. The plant is dark and I wouldn't be surprised to see it purple a bit later. I've done some growing and this plant has really impressed me to this point, and I'm sure it will continue to do so....BTW, I'm in hempy buckets, (6) 40watt.flor. veg, 1000 HPS flower.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 30, 2008)

yea,nirvana claims it to be their strongest indica.i'm lookin forward to growin/smokin it.I have yet to hear complaints about it.


----------

